# She's Not Naked anymore!!!



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats!!! sweet looking setup!       u need one more thing.....clear out the wires and run it throught the rubrails.

if u plan to run your classic in skinny water then u need to check it out  www.tsgcustom.com and check out electric jackplate


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah...I like the idea of running the wires through the rubrail...any ideas for moving some of the weight forward? I have 0 tongue weight after putting the motor on.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> yeah...I like the idea of running the wires through the rubrail...any ideas for moving some of the weight forward?  I have 0 tongue weight after putting the motor on.


put the battery on very front on the low deck then run the wires thru the rubrail. IMHO.......


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am not real happy with my Battery in the Front ! 

LOL Dave


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

It doesnt look like a hi-sider to me lol what size did you end up going with?


Alex


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet rig, that Nissan looks sick!!!  Is it a 20? That thing will probably move scary fast!


----------



## redbone24 (May 1, 2007)

ya defiantly looks like a classic....


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah...It is a classic (15' 6") my bad...and yes that is the 20HP Nissan. It is the same weight as the 15 HP so I figured 5 extra ponies for the same weight would be nice. I hope my fat butt sitting in the center seat driving will help even the weight out in the water. If I can hire some midgets to ride up on the bow while I'm trailering then I'll have it made...my wife already said no, I can't have the kids do that! 

That thing seriously has no tongue weight whatsoever...0. When I un-hook from the hitchball I need to use cinder blocks to keep it from tilting back...I'm going to try sliding the winch forward today and aside from puttin the cooler and gas tank up front while trailering I'd love to hear any more ideas for balancing things out...

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

interesting i had a 2008 15hp nissan on my old classic and didnt seem to have any issues with it titlting back. Boat does look sweet, let us know what kind of gps speeds you are getting.




Alex


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhhh Trailer is too short ?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't see the front of your trailer in the pics. If you have the room move your winch stand forward at least one foot to solve that tongue weight problem (and at the same time provide a lot more support for the rear of your hull...). If you don't have that much of a tongue then disregard what I said. The only downside to moving a hull forward is that it won't be as easy to launch...


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes...I think the trailer is too short. I'm going to try moving the winch forward...have about 6-8 inches to work with I think. If that doesn't help I'm going back to the dealer looking for a trade on a longer trailer. Hopefully they will be reasonable.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One option to a longer trailer is just to buy some galvanized channel long enough to make a longer tongue. The drilling and measuring are pretty straight forward, you might need to extend your wiring harness, any trailer builder should have the right sized channel in stock..

My current trailer we went the other way, shortening the tongue, then re-bolting the coupler... Post what solution you come up with, there will be folks interested. I'll bet the folks at CustomGheenoe will be able to tell you right off hand what the ideal dimensions are for that model hull.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The problem with moving the winch up closer to the end, it will make it harder to maneuver. A friend of mine did this to his trailer and once when we went to park at a burger king parking lot, he tried doing some turn and the truck ended up stuck between the building and the median with no where to go. The trailer ended up hitting the tail gate and leaving a nice scratched dent on it. He had to unhook the trailer from the hitch and push it by hand to get out.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

The winch post looks like it is as far forward as it can go already. Try lead registration numbers. LABM! (laughing alone by myself).  

I probably don't need to tell you that if that coupler comes loose on the road your lower unit will be toast. You better trade me that 20 for my much lighter 9.9 to be safe.

Seriously, I think that trailer is too short for u bote and looks like the tongue is welded on to the frame. I don't know, maybe you could install one of those folding hinges and a length of square tubing for an extension. Then mount your post in front of it and just not fold the tongue.


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Possible to move your axle aft? I did this on one trailer and it helps to move the center of gravity.....

ZW


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't move the axle shaft...taking it back to the dealer to see if he can make some adjustments to it. There is a chance that the tongue jack and bow stop can trade places...then I will have the bow stop as far forward as it will go. If that doesn't work then he said he would work a trade with me for a larger trailer. Other option is a galvanized tongue extender...but that would cost me $ and I'd like to avoid that if possible.

I'll let you all know how it turns out...

Thanks for the input!
Dave


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutely the first thing to do is move the jack back and the winch post forward. You might gain as much as a foot, which could solve the problem entirely. If you tow with a pick up with a regular tail gate, hook the boat up to the truck and check to make sure that the gate will still open without hitting the post. (Voice of experience). I would also extend the bunks to just past the transom, as at least a small part of the problem could be that the rear end of the bunks could be currently acting as a fulcrum point for the total length/weight.

Kemo


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Or u can move the winch far forward and strip your trailer bunks out. Then add a12ft x 12" centerbunk lumber treated wood then put carpet on it then stapled it. Add your trailer bunks on each side of the center bunk to support your gheenoe.

Your gheenoe will sit fully rest on the center bunk and a lot easier to launch in shallow water.

My 2 cents!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

If I were you I'd take it back to the dealer. That's not the right trailer for a classic, look how far beyond the bunks your boat extends, and the hull looks as if it's already scrunched forward as far as it will go. It appears to be a jet-ski trailer. 

Zero tongue weight confirms it's not balanced properly. 

Take it back to the dealer and ask them for the correct trailer. All these posts are reasonable fixes from experienced 'noers, but why should you have to try to "fix" a brand new setup?

-T


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Guys - thanks again for the input and tips...I took it back to the dealer today and he took care of me.  He made a few adjustments:
1) Swapped Jack and Bow Stop positions so Bow stop is now as far forward as possible.
2) Moved winch a few inches higher on the bow stop.

All in all I gained another 6-8 inches and riding so much better.  I had already made one adjustment on my own, so now the bunks are 1-2 inches short of the transom...max.

I'm glad I was able to make this trailer work.  I like the idea of having a smaller trailer as it makes launching in skinny water much easier.

Thanks again for the help...now I need to get in the water and start posting some Middle Tennessee fishing reports 

Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave, glad you are enjoying the gheenoe, it looks like a perfect setup. And glad the dealer was able to work the trailer a bit so the boat was moved forward. 

A longer trailer would very much HELP in launching in skinny water as it will get the boat back in the water more before your vehicle tires get wet. It will also make the trailer easier to back up if you're iffy with backing a trailer as it'll turn slower. And more stable on the highway. 

If you have trouble getting the trailer in the water far enough to launch the boat you can look into a hitch extender on ebay like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-Inch-Hitch-Receiver-Extender-Extension-330lb-Cap_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a570Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a2Q7c240Q3a1318QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem220315234671QQitemZ220315234671QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories which will enable you to move the trailer winch all the way to the coupler and not interfere with your towing vehicle. 

-T


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Tom...I might look into that. I guess I was referring to the fact that my trailer tires are smaller so the boat hits the water pretty quickly already, but I have thought about either the hitch extender or a tongue extender like this one:

http://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=SJ85EG

Either way - I'll be on the streets soon if I don't stop spending money on this boat for a while...my CFO, I mean Wife, has been very supportive so far...but I'm not sure how much longer that will last  So the fix the dealer gave me yesterday more than takes care of me for now...

Thanks again!
Dave


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought this would be a good place to add some shots from our Maiden Voyage last weekend:



















It was a beautiful 46 Degree afternoon.  I spent more time focusing on the motor break-in than fishing, but was happy to have not gotten skunked


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

The axel needs to be closer to the rear seat, also, need to add some length to your bunks for more support under your hull in the rear.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll post an updated picture as soon as I can find the 5 minutes to do it...but the adjustments done at the dealer have resolved my tongue weight issues. The bunks are now within 2 inches of meeting up with the transom and the axle is MUCH closer to the rear seat. We were out on the water on Sunday and it trailered/launched like a charm.

Dave


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a shot of how it looks now:

Bunks are within just a few inches of transom:


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wanted to add some shots from my most recent projects I've completed on my Classic:

Bilge Pump - 1100 GPH RULE - 1-1/8" discharge:









Stern/Anchor light base:


















Rubber Stern Light Pole brackets:









You might notice a bunch of little white "dabs" around the area. These have been bugging me for a while now...apparently the dealer had this noe rigged a few different ways before I bought it...so there were several old surface holes in the fiberglass from screws. I filled all of these with 5200. I also used one of the existing holes (after widening a bit) to run my + and - stern light wires into the flotation chamber to connect to the base...this hole was sealed with 5200 as well.

This boat is about perfect for me now...all that is left on my "to do to the noe" list is a trolling motor (transom style) with Pugar's mounting bracket with the stick-it style bracket...but this will be far off until the budget is there.

Dave


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job Dave! I installed a bilge on my boat recently and man does it make a difference in confidence out on the water. I like the cleanliness of your installations and am right there with you on the 5200 dots.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks FSU - I'm still not thrilled with the mess of wires back there, but that's just about as good as I can get it without totally re-wiring everything...which is NOT going to happen. It's time for me to do some fishing!

Headed out this weekend to E. Tennessee...hope to catch some Bass and a few Walleye if I'm lucky...it's my brother's bachelor party, so we might just catch a buzz!

Dave


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Recent additions:

1) El-cheapo Fencepost Trolling Motor Mount. It works, it's cheap, but I still want one of Pugar's when I can get the budget approved for that project 

This was actually installed 4 or 5 months ago, but I forgot to post pics over here:





























I am pretty sure my boat at one time had the Custom Gheenoe bracket installed while it was sitting on the dealer's lot...and I used the existing holes in the nosecap to mount my DIY bracket.

2) Latest addition - Tunes!

Here are some pictures of the stereo install which I just completed and water tested over the Easter weekend. I really didn't think the white "marine" speakers looked right with my camo boat, so I painted them flat black - I think they turned out great. Sorry for the cruddy pics, but the blackberry was all I had handy at the time to snap some shots:























































I really didn't like the idea of cutting a hole in my center box to "flush" mount the stereo reciever - would have either lost precious dry storage or lost use of the livewell. I came up with the idea of using the gimball mounted stereo box vertically in the rear "bilge" area. It worked out great. With the speakers flush mounted on the front face of the rear bench, all wiring for speakers and power to the unit is concealed neatly under the bench. An added benefit of mounting the speakers to the fiberglass bench - they sound great - the fiberglass compartment kind of acts like a speaker box. I couldn't be more pleased with the way things turned out.

PS - Anyone who says music in the boat scares fish - this guy loved Metallica and 10-12 of his closest friends seemed to enjoy the tunes too:










Dave


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice additions. I liked the speaker box from your fiberglass seat base.

I'm new to the board (but not to boats) and I enjoyed reading all about your "journey" with the Classic. 

One thing did come to mind... is..... by having your bunks short of your transom...it opens the very real possibility of creating a "hook" in your hull. A "hook" can occur when the weight of the motor/transom is unsupported for a long time. 

Something often will give...and it usually is the bottom of your hull. The "hook" can create downward pressure...and cause the bow of the boat to slightly dig in when you accelerate. It happens more frequently when large; very heavy motors... are hung on a too short trailer.

I have no idea if that might have happened to your boat ..but...an easy check is to take a long straight edge and hold it up against the bottom of the boat. If a gap appears right at the transom line...you've got a "hook" forming. 

Bunks slightly longer than the edge of the transom are an often suggested method to set up a trailer. 

regards, Rich


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Rich - thanks for the remarks...did you see the lastest pictures where the bunks are within about 2 inches of the trasom? Do you think that is enough or is there still a risk of developing the hook that you talk about? I also keep the transom saver on the boat while trailering and in storage, so some of the weight is supported on the trailer axle as well.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

if your still having tongue weight problems then your trailer is too short. the only way i see to fix it (which has been mentioned) is to move your axle back. if you leaf spring hangars are not bolted on, it may be a project. or just take it back. boat's lookin sweet though


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Dave, I am not a boat mechanic...just a guy who has owned a lot of boats over the years. 

If your rig was my rig..the first thing that I would do is hold a yardstick up against the hull bottom and see if I had a problem right now. The second thing that I would do soon was figure out a way to extend the bunks..... ( or move the boat further forward)...

Having the support (the bunks) cut-off, just inches from where most of the weight is right now ( on the transom) is not something that I, personally, would be comfortable with.

A few years ago...,I ran the Carolina Skiff Owners Group on MSGroups..when that site existed. This same topic came up often and some guys definitely had the problem, due to short bunks. regards, Rich


----------

